# Living in Italy with business in UK



## jdm (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi

I'm looking to hear from any British expats now living and resident in Italy, that have a UK based business.

I'm an Italian resident, and have just setup a new business in the UK. It's a ltd company and has no employees.

I'm very familiar with the legal considerations for doing this, both on the UK and Italian side - what I'm looking for is to hear about people's experience in running a business from abroad.

I'm particularly interested to hear from anybody that lives in Italy, but hA a company in the UK with employees and a physical office there. Interested to hear about the practical side of that.

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

What business are you thinking of?
It depends on what type of business.


----------



## jdm (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi

The business is already setup. Software and online services so all virtual for now. Launch product late February. The questions really relate to how we deal with growth. Yes we are a tech business so we can operate 'virtually', but up to a point. My business partner is based in Sweden and we contract people from all over the world already. Works ok. More problematic is if and when we need to take people on more permanently. Again, one or two people could perhaps work remotely, and we could reconnect every few weeks physically - particularly because to satisfy the Italian authorities that the business is UK based only, we need to show that not only important decisions are 'made' in the UK, but also that those decisions are 'executed' there also.

I should mention that this is an important consideration because I, as the MD and majority shareholder, being an Italian resident, would need to register this activity.

Difficult to map out our growth path exactly.

The considerations are twofold - fiscal and tax jurisdiction and then practical logistics. Interested I hear both perspectives...

Thanks


----------

